# Sticky  Polk Audio TL250 Speaker (5-pack, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio TL250 Speaker (5-pack, Black)*

*Description:*
Big Speaker Sound Without The Big Speaker Whether you're looking for your first home theater sub/sat system or want to upgrade to more performance, you're in for a big surprise in a small, compact package from Polk Audio. The predecessor to Blackstone TL, our RM series, was always about "Big Speaker Sound Without The Big Speaker." Blackstone TL represents a significant leap forward, delivering an astonishing home theater performance never before heard in compact loudspeakers.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192120986*Feature*Time Lens Technology-The acoustic centers of the tweeter and mid-bass driver are located in the same plane for superior imaging
PowerPort a patented Polk technology, extends the low frequency mid-bass driver response as it decreases air turbulence,
3/4" Silk Dome Tweeters for crisp, clear imaging and smooth response that's never tiring.
3 1/4" Composite Injection Molded Cones With Dynamic Balance Driver Technology
Combination Keyhole Slot & 1/4" x 20 Threaded Insert fits all aftermarket ceiling and wall brackets for ultimate flexibility.
.75 inches Silk-Dome Tweeters
3.25 inches Composite Injection-Molded Cones With Dynamic Balance Driver Technology
5-Way Binding Posts
Eliminates "port noise" and bass output losses up to 3 dB.
High-Performance 5-Piece Surround System
Powerport*Item Height*7.13 inches*Item Length*5.25 inches*Item Width*16.75 inches*Label*Polk*Manufacturer*Polk*MPN*TL250 5-pack*NumberOfItems*5*Package Height*6.6 inches*Package Length*18 inches*Package Weight*20.5 pounds*Package Width*17 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*TL250 5-pack*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk*SKU*POLTL250*Studio*Polk*Title*Polk Audio TL250 Speaker (5-pack, Black)*UPC*747192120986*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192120986*Item Weight*20 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AM9925-A
PLKTL2505PK*Model*TL250 5-pack*Color*Black*Warranty*5 years parts and labor*ReleaseDate*2010-09-15


----------

